# Any know anything about Simple Guard 3?



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I have never heard of it, but bumping up to see if anyone has.


----------



## sashasmom (Sep 2, 2011)

*Any one know anything about SimpleGuard3?*

We had never heard of it until we took our dog to the vet last week and they recommended it. Our original vet practice was bought out by VCA so of course they would push for SimpleGuard3's sale. We've always had good luck with Frontline, so that's what we're sticking with unless my research turns up something that proves I should switch.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Since Frontline can now be generic, did you check the ingredients to see if it is just VCA's version?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thats what I was thinking...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

It's not a generic Frontline because you can't use it on cats. Here's the ingredients:

http://www.vethical.com/pdf/SimpleGuard_Dog_PI_24Feb11.pdf


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sounds like Advantix, as it repels also.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ian'sgran said:


> Since Frontline can now be generic, did you check the ingredients to see if it is just VCA's version?


The generic Frontline has been pulled from the US market entirely due to license violation of the Frontline product.


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

I tried it once and didn't like it- you apply it from tail to shoulder blades and it leaves this greasy mess all down their back that you can't touch for over 12 hours. We have three kids and it was murder keeping them away from our pup for that long. I much prefer a small dot by the neck in this house anyway!


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> The generic Frontline has been pulled from the US market entirely due to license violation of the Frontline product.


Where did you hear that?

[Edit: Sorry, I did a web search and you are partly right, will add a second post below to talk about it.]

I was in a physical Wal-Mart store yesterday and there was a big display with generic frontline (petarmor). Walmart.com is selling it online in the US as we speak.

Here's a link: 

PetArmor Plus for Dogs - Walmart.com

If it's been pulled from the market, that's news to Wal-Mart.

Everything I've read says that the patent on the drugs in Frontline Plus expired in March, so any company that wants to can now manufacture a product with the same active ingredients (Just need a different name).

It's kind of a life saver, actually, because Frontline Plus, while a good product, was really gouging people. I was getting it from a questionable supplier where I suspected sometimes the packages were coming from overseas markets and/or were expired, and it was still way too expensive. We need some competition in the market. I'm switching to PetArmor Plus from Wal-Mart this month, and I can only hope that in time even more generic equivalents appear to induce competition and drive the cost down further. It's a flea and tick medicine (albeit a very good one), not water from the fountain of eternal youth. I am getting very sick in general in life of big corporations selling products with huge profits margins that they say I need and redistributing the very little money I have to their rich shareholders.

By the way, the story a few posts up with vets pushing their own flea/tick product because they owned by the same company seemed pretty typical. It seems like many vets really do push their own products very heavily at exorbitant markups.


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

Alright, here's the word on what's going on with Pet Armor Plus:

PetArmor® Plus Remains on Retail Shelves. -- YARDLEY, Pa., Aug. 23, 2011 /PRNewswire/ --

Honestly, it really annoys me that big rich pharmaceutical corporations like Merial (the makers of Frontline Plus) can pull this kind of stuff to try to eliminate competition. We need competition and alternatives. The prices that Frontline Plus go for are just not right for a chemical flea and tick treatment that you apply once a month.

I am totally and completely on PetArmor's side here.

In general, I think, especially for human drugs more so than pet drugs, but for both, the patent system is kind of screwed up. Sure, you may need to give a window of exclusivity to promote research and development, but it's something like 17 years, which is just way too long to keep drugs that people and animals need out of their hands due to an artificial monopoly that allows one company to charge outrageous prices. How about a little free market competition? Allow patents for like 5 years to encourage research and development, then allow anyone to make them so the people and animals who actually need them can afford them.


----------



## PowderPuff791 (Mar 12, 2009)

I haven't been here in a while, but I just wanted to post my dogs' reaction to SimpleGuard. I have a 6yo Yorkie, Princess and a 2.5yo Golden, Duke. We have previously always used Frontline Plus, however, the vet didn't have dosage for both dogs, so they suggested trying SimpleGuard. I administered on 9/9 and we were at the vet's office yesterday - both dogs developed scabs on their back, 5 inches from the tail up the spine. Both on antibiotics and Princess on Prednisone and the vet is making a report to the manufacturer. Hope this helps someone else.


----------



## daisysmam (Sep 5, 2010)

PetArmor® Plus Remains on Retail Shelves. -- YARDLEY, Pa., Aug. 23, 2011 /PRNewswire/ --



Just thought I'd throw this out there...PetArmor is made in India. If you're comfortable with that then it's a great deal.


----------



## kgoeddel (Dec 13, 2016)

what do you use instead?


----------



## kgoeddel (Dec 13, 2016)

*What do you use?*



DreamingGold said:


> I tried it once and didn't like it- you apply it from tail to shoulder blades and it leaves this greasy mess all down their back that you can't touch for over 12 hours. We have three kids and it was murder keeping them away from our pup for that long. I much prefer a small dot by the neck in this house anyway!



what do you use?


----------

